# ¡Rayines llega a los 4.000 aportes!!!



## Soledad Medina

Muchas felicidades 
para ti Inesita, una forera estrella, 
en tus 4.000 aportes.​
*
Me siento muy contenta de ser la primera en felicitarte por tus extraordinarios aportes al foro. 

Eres una forera inteligente, culta, amable y simpática.  Me encanta leer tus contribuciones al foro y aprendo mucho de ti.​*
*                      ¡Que Dios te bendiga y llene tu vida de sonrisas!*
*                                       Con mucho cariño de *
*                                                   Soledad*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Como dice Sole, eres una* *estrella*.
*Muchas gracias por todo Rayines.*
*Que vengan miles y miles más *


----------



## heidita

Rayines, siempre de buen humor, siempre dispuesta a ayudar..

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Rayine muchísimas felicidades, eres una gran joya real del foro.
Sigue así y la verdad no te digo más, porque a gente d ela realeza como tú, no se le puede apabullar tanto.
¡Bravo y más bravos! ¡Larga vida en este foro a RAYINES!


----------



## KESHUGOMU

Aunque no te conozco aún muchas felicidades


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena Inés! Espero que siempre sigas ayudando como siempre lo has hecho.
¡Un fuerte abrazo desde Inglaterra!
Te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Cómo llegaste a otro mil sin que yo hubiera participado en lo más mínimo?  ¿Dónde has andado, tan ocupada? ¿Será que te dedicas a la estructura, mientras me dedico a los significados, y nunca coincidemos?

Bueno.... Aunque no haya tenido la oportunidad de colaborar contigo en los último mil diamantes que has sembrado por estos foros, te felicito y te agradezco por seguir siendo una de las figuras reales del foro.

*¡Feliz Postiversario, Mi Reina!*

  ​


----------



## Honeypum

*¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades, Inés, por los 4.000 posts!!! Tus aportaciones se multiplican a la velocidad de la luz... muchas gracias por tu constante buen humor, tus ganas de ayudar, tu paciencia para explicar, tu capacidad para relativizar ... *
*por todo esto y mucho más: ¡¡ENHORABUENA, AMIGA!!*
*Un abrazo muy fuerte.* ​


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Es un placer aprender de ti: Siempre paciente y sosegada. Modesta y generosa. De corazón te digo que contribuyes a hacer de estos foros un lugar cálido y entrañable.

Gracias Inés.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Pero muchísimas gracias a todos!!, ¡todo lo que me dicen es una especie de mimo al alma que viene muy bien!  *


----------



## BETOREYES

Inés, hermosa dama que nos regala el cono sur, gracias por comparir con nosotros tu sabiduría con tanta humildad.
Hurras, Besos y Abrazos.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Inés, te agredesco 4,000 veces!  Siempre sos una fuente de ayuda y informacion aqui, y es un honor y placer compartir el foro contigo.

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Pero muchas gracias también a *BETOREYES* (me gustó el término "comparir" = parir con  -invento argentino), y a *Chaska*. De nuevo agradezco a *Soledad Medina* por haber iniciado el thread, y...de los demás, ¿qué puedo decir?, ya todos conocen mis debilidades:*Miguelillo *y *Tigger*, ambos un encanto, *heidita*, con su sentido del humor encubierto, ¡siempre presente desde Alemania !, a *lazarus *le declaro continuamente mi admiración, ¿*Fenix*?, bueno, si no me llama "reina" por lo menos una vez al año, no me consuelo , *Gabriela* (¿KESHUGOMU?), nueva por el foro y ¡ya me felicita!, *Pedro*, cada vez aprecio más la sensatez de sus mensajes, y *Romi*, ¡compatriota, desde las lejanías aguante!
Bueno, en fin, como ven, no me podía quedar sin hablar .
¡Gracias amigos!


----------



## Vanda

Rayines, não tem lido muito você, mesmo porque, você sumiu do nosso cantinho,  mas gosto muito de seus posts.
Não se esqueça de passar por lá para um cafezinho e um papinho! Todo mundo vai ficar contente. ​


----------



## Rayines

Vanda said:


> Rayines, não tem lido muito você, mesmo porque, você sumiu do nosso cantinho,  mas gosto muito de seus posts.
> 
> 
> Não se esqueça de passar por lá para um cafezinho e um papinho! Todo mundo vai ficar contente. ​


Vanda: ¡Me has hecho transpirar!  , tuve que consultar el diccionario de WR. ¡¡Pero me encantó lo del cafezinho!, ¡te tomo la palabra!


----------



## Fernita

Querida Inesita: TE MANDO 4000 BESOS !!!!!!!!!!. SORRY TO BE LATE. PERO MÁS VALE TARDE QUE NUNCA!!!!!!!!
TU AMIGA INCONDICIONAL QUE TE ADORA Y ADMIRA, ESPERA QUE SIGAS POR OTROS 4000. VAMOS TODAVÍA. COMPATRIOTA DE TODOS EL MUNDO, QUE ES NUESTRA ALMA.
WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL,... AND BLUES  
Fernita ​


----------



## Eugin

*A la "señora gramática" y a la maestra ciruela  que todos llevamos dentro....*

*¡FELICITACIONES POR OTROS 1.000 POSTS MÁS LLENOS DE SABIOS CONSEJOS, INTELIGENTES RESPUESTAS Y LA MEJOR DE LAS ONDAS DE PARTE DE UNA DE LAS FORERAS CON MEJOR ACTITUD EN EL FORO!!!!*
** 
*¡Muchas gracias Ine por tu presencia entre nosotros!! Sigue siendo nuestra maestra preferida!! Por eso te traje este obsequio...    jejeje!!!*
** 
*¡Un fuerte abrazo!!*


----------



## Fernando

Estupendo, Rayines. Muchas gracias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Inés ¿qué puedo decir,*
*además del respeto y admiración que te tengo,*
*de las reflexiones que me suscitan tus posts,*
*del sentimiento de agradecimiento y cariño*
*que me surge pensando en cuanto nos*
*has ayudado?*

*Lo pensaré mejor, y volveré con una felicitación*
*como vos te merecés.*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡Pero muchas gracias a estos tres grandes bastiones del cono sur, Fernita (me sigue pareciendo que vivís en el piso de abajo de mi casa), Ale y Eugin, cada uno con su especialidad, Ale el de los grandes ensayos, Eugin pilar de Vocabulary , bueno y ni qué decir de Fernando, que se toma el trabajo de cruzar el charco para compartir esta celebración. ¡Gracias!*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Rayines!!! 

Mei


----------



## Maruja14

Difícil decir algo a esta gran maestra del foro. Como decía alguno de los amigos foreros es un placer compartir foro con personas como tú. Haces que este lugar sea agradable y placentero.

Muchas felicidades y perdona por llegar tan tarde


----------



## Antpax

!Muchas Felicidades! Siempre se aprende mucho contigo y tus maravillosas aportaciones.

Ant.


----------



## ordequin

*¡Enhorabuena Rayines!*
*Gracias por tu prudencia y moderación en tus colaboraciones.*
*Y sobre todo:*
*¡Gracias por el buen talante!*
*De eso también se aprende,...es un buen ejemplo para todos.*


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, Rayines.

Has dejado 4000 de éstos por nuestros foros... y muchísimas gracias por compartir la luz de tu intelecto con nuestra comunidad. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, sigo agradeciendo, total ya saben que éstos no se cuentan para la carrera hacia los 5000:
¡Gracias *Mei*, *Marujita*, *Ant*., *ordequin* y *Laura*!...Prudente y moderada soy, ahora....buen talante, hmm.....


----------



## gabrielv

Felicidades de todas maneras


----------



## cirrus

¡Llego tarde pero con ganas de celebrar!  Muchas gracias por tus aportes tan considerados.  No sabes cuanta luz me has echado en los misteriosos remansos de tu idioma.  ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Outsider

_Felicidades, Rayines.
Sigo aprendiendo mucho con usted._​

Espero que le guste.​


----------



## Ed the Editor

Rayines,

¡Felicitaciones en esta gran ocasión de tus 4.000 posteos! Su buen humor, paciencia, e inteligencia siempre me impresionan.

Saludos
Ed


----------



## María Madrid

Tarde, lo admito... pero llena de agradecimiento por tu ayuda y sugerencias! Mil gracias y felicidades,


----------



## Rayines

¡Bueno, aprovecho para agradecer "en masa"  a gabrielv, Cirrus, Outsider (¡hermoso el paisaje!), Ed the Editor, y María Madrid.
¡A todos muchas gracias!


----------

